# Recall of California Natural, Innova, EVO and More



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Good morning folks! 

Just came across this food recall notice and thought to share it with you all. Here's the link - http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natura-pet-expands-recall/

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Expanded again, to anything with an expiration date earlier than March 24, 2014. 

http://www.naturapet.com/recall


----------

